# Where should I leave my dogs while on vacation?



## hulkamaniac (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm going to be gone for 3-4 days at the end of next month and I can't decide where to leave my dogs while I'm gone. I've basically got 3 options.

1. Friend of mine - The pros of this are that she is a dog owner and would probably be more than willing to feed the guys while I'm gone. I am nervous about having people in my home while I'm not there though. It's something I'm paranoid about. The cons are she's never met Brutus. She owns a pair of dogs herself but I have no clue how well behaved they are. Leaving them at her house probably is not an option as that would give her four dogs and she doesn't have a fenced yard. So, she would have four dogs inside running around all day and one of them is Brutus. Bad times.

2. Neighbor across the street - The pros are obviously proximity. She also owns a GSD mix that Zero loves to death and she has a fenced yard. I could give her food and their crates and they'd be fine over there I think. The cons are that she has two inside cats. Zero absolutely loves to chase cats more than anything on the planet. Nothing short of dragging him the opposite direction will work. He will pull you for half a block or attempt to do so if he sees a cat. She says the cats will simply hide or that Zero will learn to ignore them. I really, really doubt this. I told her about Brutus and she stated that once he figures out there's nothing on the counters he'll be fine and they'll have no problems. Clearly, she's never met him. Also, she's always struck me as a little odd. I can't quite put my finger on it, but anyone who stays at home all day long yet doesn't appear to be old enough to be retired seems strange to me. 

3. Board the dogs - There's a local kennel that looks pretty good. For $30 a night I can board both dogs in the same kennel. Kennel's are air conditioned have a TV and Radio on and have access to the outside. Plus, for an extra fee, one or both dogs can have access to an indoor swimming pool and/or agility equipment. The only real con with this is Brutus (sensing a pattern here). I don't know if they would be able to feed both dogs separately. Brutus tends to finish his food in a hurry and will then try to steal Zero's food. It would also be a big change of environment for him which I'm reluctant to do at his age and with his health. I'm not sure what their policy is on giving dogs medications and how well they'd do at giving him his meds.


----------



## Lolas_Dad (Apr 28, 2008)

I would do neighbor across the street. You might want to let them have a key so this way the dogs are where they are used to being.

Now if it were me i would take my dog with me and if I could not then I just simply would not go on vacation.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Lol...not go on vacation. It always makes me laugh when someone says this. Hulk, I assume you don't, but please don't feel guilty about going away without your dogs. They will be absolutely fine without you and you deserve to have a life outside canine activities.

I prefer to leave my dogs in their, ahem, natural environment, so my first choice is always to have someone come and stay at my house with them. It sounds like you have something approximating that with option #1, but I would want my friend to spend the night, which yours probably can't do if she has her own dogs. 

My second favorite is to leave them someplace else that there are familiar with. For me, this is my parents' house. For you, it sounds like option #2. The cat is a problem, though. To a certain extent, it's your neighbor's problem...if she thinks she can handle it, I would be tempted to let her try. You don't want Zero to spend the weekend being estranged from the family because of the cat, though, or being totally stressed trying to kill it all weekend.

If I could have my first or second choice, then I sadly _would _have to decide not to go on vacation, because I would only board the dogs I have owned at a kennel under an emergency type situation where I HAD to go out of town last minute. Yours honestly sound like they would do okay, though. I would check out the kennel ahead of time. Tell them that the dogs have to be fed seperately and that Brutus needs medication and see how they react. Most places aren't going to have trouble doing either one of these things.

For your situation and your dogs, I think I'd go with the boarding facility. You have plenty of time to prepare. Get yourself aquainted with the staff and facilities, then take the dogs down a few times and get them familiar with it, as well!


----------



## FourIsCompany (Apr 18, 2009)

I would board them. Neither of the other situations sounds ideal. And they will be in the hands of professionals who have experience dealing with other people's dogs. That's what I would do, but it's hard to say what would be best for you.


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

I'd board them. You don't sound comfortable enough with the first two situations. Check into the kennel a little more. I'm sure you can request that they feed the dogs separately and more than likely they'll give meds (all the kennels around here do). If not, check into other boarding options. Our vet boards, and I like that idea for many reasons (if anything were to happen, they're right there at the vet already... and they're at an office where the staff knows them and their entire medical history is on a shelf) but that's just me.


----------



## hulkamaniac (Feb 11, 2009)

If it helps, this is the place I'm thinking of boarding them - http://www.wagentail.com/

My vet boards too, but I'm not that happy with their boarding options. Basically the dogs are kept in crates all day and are let out in a fenced yard to relieve themselves a couple of times a day. That's about it. Brutus was not too fond of their hospitality last time.


----------



## FourIsCompany (Apr 18, 2009)

No contest. That looks like an excellent boarding facility! Jeez. *I'd* like to stay there!


----------



## Lolas_Dad (Apr 28, 2008)

FilleBelle said:


> Lol...not go on vacation. It always makes me laugh when someone says this. Hulk, I assume you don't, but please don't feel guilty about going away without your dogs.



Well I did not say it to make anyone feel guilty about not taking their dogs with them on vacation. I was stating that if it were me and that is all I said. I have taken Lola with me when I went away for a week but it was planned that she would be with me and the friend, his wife and children knew about it beforehand. They had no problem with me bringing her their and if they did I would not have gone. When we went to the drive in theater it was planned by me to leave her in her crate but they insisted that I bring her with us and so I did bring her. 

Some people leave their dogs home with proper care in their absence, some take them with them and some board them. I am just one of the ones that take mine with me that is all.


----------



## FourIsCompany (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm one that doesn't go on vacation.  I HATE to leave my dogs and it's not because I feel guilty, it's because I hate to be away from them. My motives are purely selfish.  But if I did go on vacation, my first preference would be to take them. Next would be a good boarder.


----------



## hulkamaniac (Feb 11, 2009)

Taking my dogs on this vacation isn't really an option. I have to go to Chicago for a cousin's wedding. I don't know this cousin very well and what I do know of him makes me think he's a complete idiot. (He's got a master's degree yet is unemployed, not really looking for work and living rent free in a home my grandparents own and driving a car they gave him. He hasn't worked a day in his life that I know of, but that's another thread.) Anyway, I kind of have to go for family reasons. There are things you just do to keep family peace.

So, since I'm there anyway, I figure I might as well enjoy it. I don't think the dogs would be welcome at the wedding. I really doubt they'd be welcome at the Shedd aquarium or the Museum of Science and Industry or Wrigley field of the Sears Tower or any number of places I plan on seeing. They would basically end up crated inside a hotel room and I would have to work my vacation schedule around taking them out on a regular basis. Plus, I'd have to hassle with getting them flown there on a plane and would have to deal with any, shall we say, gastrointestinal issues that might arise from the whole endeavor. I'd like to avoid all of that.


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

I'd go with the boarding facility too! It looks awesome! The place I take Bridgette is really nice....but not quite _this_ nice 

I have people come here to feed my cats (they're SO easy) but I don't trust anyone with walking Bridgette. She either stays at my work (vet clinic) or the kennel.That's just me.


----------



## Leroy&Lucy'sMom (Mar 2, 2009)

I personally would board them. Most places can separate your dogs for feeding and give medication without extra cost. 
I've boarded my dogs at several different places, all ranging in price, but all have given excellent care. My dogs need to be feed separately (Leroy has food issues) and meds needed to be given. We like to board them in the pricier places that allow them to play with other dogs: play= tired & happy dogs.
As long as you are comfortable with the boarding facility and the people working there...Less worry with them boarded, imo, and you can call to check up on your babies!
Have a fun and safe trip!


----------



## hulkamaniac (Feb 11, 2009)

Leroy&Lucy'sMom said:


> you can call to check up on your babies!


Probably not an option. Brutus would eat the phone.


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

Another vote for boarding....I'm struggling with this myself, and honestly if I could afford to board mine I would, I just feel like they'd be so much safer, especially if you have a bunch of special instructions like I would.


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

A good boarding facility, such as the one you're considering or a bonded in-house Pet Sitting service would be my choice if I'd had to (or have to in future) vacation without my dogs. Of course I'm speaking theoretically for the most part since I've only boarded a dog once and that was over 30 years ago.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Dec 24, 2008)

Have you completely resolved the meddling neighbor issue?

I'd been inclined to board anyway, but if you're still a bit wary - in the slightest - of the meddling neighbor I say board them. It keeps them in a "clean" environment. As for the facility...dang, I don't think MY last vacation was at a place so nice!


----------



## Lolas_Dad (Apr 28, 2008)

Everyone that seen that place so far from the link you provided seems to like the place but I have to weigh in. If it were me there is *no way I would ever board Lola at that place.*... She probably would not want to come home living a life of luxury like that.


----------



## ValtheAussie (Apr 19, 2009)

We are taking our pupster with us on vacation. We found a pet friendly motel in the town we are staying in.

There are lots of pet friendly hotels now. Check it out.

If I wasn't going to take him on vacation, though, I would board him with professionals.


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 27, 2007)

That place looks great! No question, I'd leave them there for a mini vacation of their own.

Plus you wouldn't have to worry about dogs getting loose or eating someone's chair etc!

Some say dogs have short memories and don't know if we have been gone for one hour or 2 days. While I don't agree with that, I tell myself that when I have to leave them!


----------



## JSporty1 (Jun 28, 2009)

My sister lives about 2 miles from me, so when my fiance and I had to leave town for a funeral, we brought Gir over to her house. I missed the dog terribly while we were gone, but it was good to know that she was with someone who cared about her. I could never in good conscience leave Gir at a kennel. I've heard too many horror stories about kennels.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Cobalt said:


> Some say dogs have short memories and don't know if we have been gone for one hour or 2 days. While I don't agree with that, I tell myself that when I have to leave them!


Uh, yeah, I don't agree with that either. After several months of practice, Kit has finally learned not to jump on me. The only time she's unstoppable is after I get home from a trip and go get her. She literally launches herself at me.

Personally, I prefer to leave Kit with friends who have dogs while I'm gone. Part of this is financial (grad students don't make much!), but mostly it's that I know she'll be happier in a home than at a kennel. I wouldn't leave her with friends that didn't have a dog - I figure, if she can't have me, at least she has the company of another dog to distract her. Plus, if they're already taking care of one, it's not that much harder with one more. Funny, though, they usually they have a "deer in the headlights" look about them when I come back for her. 

My big problem is Christmas vacation. I have to fly back east and leave Kit. ACK! I checked out a boarding place recently and decided it looked ok. Not quite as nice as Wag'en Tail, but they do have an ATV with leash clips . I'd say go with that place - it looks like a resort!


----------



## peppy264 (Apr 23, 2009)

The Kennel really advertises that it has a 'TV and Radio' on?


----------



## hulkamaniac (Feb 11, 2009)

peppy264 said:


> The Kennel really advertises that it has a 'TV and Radio' on?


What's wrong with that?


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

Why didn't you say you were coming to Chicago? Just leave 'em with me. I can't guarantee I'll give them back, but, come on, you can't possibly be too attached to them yet, right?

Honestly, the boarding facility sounds like the best option. Just make sure they understand the feeding instructions (I would print out a copy of all special instructions, and make them sign it & attach it to your contract). If you've got a special method that works, I'd even demonstrate it for them at the facilities to make sure they understand.


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

I usually leave mine at home and get a trusted dog friend (another breeder, trainer etc) to come out and feed, etc. Or would take my two older ones to their breeder.

But if I was you I would board. Sounds like the best option. Although why the dogs need a TV is beyond me.  I leave a radio on out in my kennel for when I'm grooming out there, and it does make noise for the dogs. Probably more for my sake than for theirs. ;-)


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

FilleBelle said:


> Lol...not go on vacation. It always makes me laugh when someone says this.


why does this always make you laugh?...i have not gone anywhere in the past 20 yrs that my dogs can't go w/ me (and that includes going to visit my parents cuz/ they don't want my dogs in their home...well, at least my mom don't)


----------



## peppy264 (Apr 23, 2009)

re TV and Radio

Are you sure the place isn't run by ex- Super 8 motel operators who haven't quite figured out the differences between dogs and people ?


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

peppy264 said:


> re TV and Radio
> 
> Are you sure the place isn't run by ex- Super 8 motel operators who haven't quite figured out the differences between dogs and people ?


A lot of everyday owners leave radios on for their dogs. As txcollies mentioned, it's most likely for our own peace of mind (feeling better that the dogs aren't in total silence) rather then anything that benefits the dog in a direct manner - but I don't know why such a little detail would cause you to take pause. The majority of what bordering facilities offer is for the owner's own peace of mind. The dogs are just happy being with other dogs, playing, whatever.


----------



## peppy264 (Apr 23, 2009)

I just find it amusing, especially the 'TV' part. Personally I think the dogs are probably happier without any radio or TV especially in a kennel environment where I imagine there is no shortage of sounds and smells. But its not a big deal. The fact that the kennel chooses to advertise it is sort of funny but maybe sad - do so many people (ie their potential customers) humanize their dogs so much that they believe TV and radio are important parts of a stay at the kennel?


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

peppy264 said:


> I just find it amusing, especially the 'TV' part. Personally I think the dogs are probably happier without any radio or TV especially in a kennel environment where I imagine there is no shortage of sounds and smells. But its not a big deal. The fact that the kennel chooses to advertise it is sort of funny but maybe sad - do so many people (ie their potential customers) humanize their dogs so much that they believe TV and radio are important parts of a stay at the kennel?


I would imagine it's because they're trying to create that "home away from home" feel... and people assume that familiar sounds like a TV or radio will provide comfort to their dog while they're away. But hey if I was a kennel owner, and people wanted their dogs to watch TV, whatever brings the customers in haha.
I've heard that dogs cannot even see images on a TV because their brain cannot put together pictures the way people can. I don't know how true it is, nor do I care.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

I don't think it's so much that the radio or TV are a crucial selling point (or overly important factor for the consumer) - it just comes across as that something 'extra' to those who are interested in such details. Boarding facilities are usually looking to market themselves as a 'home away from home' type deal. So if you leave your radio on at home for example, and see that a kennel does the same - it might just add to the appeal of the place for you. I doubt it's ever a deciding factor or anything like that. It's just one of the various little details that a lot of kennels use to make their facilities seem more 'home-y'

Edit: Ladyshadow beat me to it lol


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

tirluc said:


> why does this always make you laugh?...i have not gone anywhere in the past 20 yrs that my dogs can't go w/ me (and that includes going to visit my parents cuz/ they don't want my dogs in their home...well, at least my mom don't)


I don't know why I laugh, to be honest, because I don't find it humorous at all. I guess I laugh because it makes me feel uncomfortable and I don't know what else to do. Ever read a bad word in a novel to a group of teenagers? I think I laugh for the same reason they do.

I can't imagine my life revolving around one thing, be it career or significant other or children or pets, to the exclusion of all else. I would prefer to strike a healthy balance between the various things that are important to me.

But I am making an assumption about the relative importance of the elements of ther people's lives. Going on vacation _wherever I please_ is important to me. Obviously this is not the case for everyone!


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

FilleBelle said:


> I don't know why I laugh, to be honest, because I don't find it humorous at all. I guess I laugh because it makes me feel uncomfortable and I don't know what else to do. Ever read a bad word in a novel to a group of teenagers? I think I laugh for the same reason they do.
> 
> I can't imagine my life revolving around one thing, be it career or significant other or children or pets, to the exclusion of all else. I would prefer to strike a healthy balance between the various things that are important to me.
> 
> But I am making an assumption about the relative importance of the elements of ther people's lives. Going on vacation _wherever I please_ is important to me. Obviously this is not the case for everyone!


LOL I've always thought that too...

Well, when my dogs are locked up in the kennel building I do leave the radio on. I also leave it on for my litters of puppies, they seem to enjoy it and some types of music will knock 'em out pretty fast.


----------



## hulkamaniac (Feb 11, 2009)

Independent George said:


> Why didn't you say you were coming to Chicago? Just leave 'em with me. I can't guarantee I'll give them back, but, come on, you can't possibly be too attached to them yet, right?


I guarantee you you would give Brutus back. You'd give him back before I got down the driveway I would expect. Now Zero you might want to keep. Everyone loves him and he loves everyone. He's a very cool dog and very well behaved. Now Brutus on the other hand, the less said the better.

I did get an e-mail back where they said they have no issues with feeding them separately or with medications. I need to call them and make a reservation.


----------



## akitalover09 (Jun 10, 2009)

I would say 100 percent board them. that kenneling center looks top-notch. If i was a dog, i'd be in heaven there.


----------



## hulkamaniac (Feb 11, 2009)

I can't decide now if I should pay extra for the water park or the dog playground for Zero. I don't think Brutus would get much out of it. He's a 10 yr old guy and a basset hound to boot. Zero has no interest in playing on play equipment at the park and I've never had him near water. I have no idea how he'd do. I do have a reservation for them now though.


----------



## Lil Red Express (Jan 18, 2009)

Good for you ,the kennel sounds pretty cool . I always find your signature amusing 

*



Brutus - The problem child. Wears leather, rides a motorcycle, hangs out with the wrong crowd. Tips trash cans, cruises counters, drinks from toilets, howls in his crate and comes home at 3 am to pass out on the front lawn.

Click to expand...

*


----------

